# policedog as it schould be(17months)



## rob dams (May 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxtcdZqA_Hs

I ga in October with this dog to the testing policedog1 according KNPV.
he is a greet dog


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Uhhhhh, I'll take him if they are looking to give him a good home.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Uhhhhh, I'll take him if they are looking to give him a good home.
> 
> DFrost


LOL :lol: :lol: 

Nice young dog...=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice dog!!


----------



## Kimberly Brewin (Feb 12, 2009)

rob dams said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxtcdZqA_Hs
> 
> I ga in October with this dog to the testing policedog1 according KNPV.
> he is a greet dog


Very good work preparing this young dog for police work. We need more of these dogs in every police force. I would like to see video of his certification. Is that possible??


----------



## rob dams (May 25, 2009)

Kimberly Brewin said:


> Very good work preparing this young dog for police work. We need more of these dogs in every police force. I would like to see video of his certification. Is that possible??


he goes in October2009 to the certification ph1
but I will try to make a movie previously


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Very very nice. Very solid. I like the way he counters into the suit for a fuller grip. Too bad all PSDs aren't made of the same stuff.

Howard


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard, just back off, I offered to give that dog a home first.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Howard, just back off, I offered to give that dog a home first.
> 
> DFrost


 I'll thumb wrestle you for it 

1,2,3,4, I declare a thumb war.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

What a VERY nice dog! He'll be more than able to 'watch your back' & then some !


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Nice! I hope you post more as he matures.


----------



## rob dams (May 25, 2009)

Tina Rempel said:


> Very Nice! I hope you post more as he matures.


that becomes difficulty because normally I sale him after certification in october


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, ok, look, I know this is hard for you, but I just don't think that dog will ever make it. Soooooooo, just because I'm a nice guy, send him to me and I'll make sure he finds a good home. That way you can get busy and train the good dogs you have. See, I'm only trying to help.

DFrost


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Great work! Waar ga naar de keuring Rob?


----------

